# My new Oscar



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just picked this guy up a couple of days ago. He's being housed in my 75gal with a large Pleco. He's 11+in and is probably about 5yrs old.
He only cost me $22 and he's got that uglyness that makes you either love him or hate him.

Enjoy and thanks for looking


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ahhhh Oscars. Gotta love those fish!
It looks good. I miss the 2 I had!

Whats the big guy eating like?
Did you pick it up because of the price or the size? I like growing them from really small, it's great!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I love Oscars


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sheppard said:


> Ahhhh Oscars. Gotta love those fish!
> It looks good. I miss the 2 I had!
> 
> Whats the big guy eating like?
> Did you pick it up because of the price or the size? I like growing them from really small, it's great!


He's on a diet of mixed pellets.

I think its the size that really did it for me, he's the largest that I had ever seen.
At the lfs he was housed in a 6ft tank with a longfin Oscar that was pinned in the corner of the tank. This guy was def the boss.

I may decide to move him into my 150 gal and find him some smaller tank mates but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Oh oh maybe get him a girlfriend


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Damn that is a beauty and i love the orange and yellow flame coloring!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous looking fish man. love his colour. definetly a sweet buy


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Good call Feefa, I think the big guy would be happy in the 150g. I also had my Oscar in my old 75g for quite some time while it was young. Then I transferred it into my 180g once it hit 10" or so. You should have seen how happy this fish was afterwards! It's like the equivalent to one of us winning the lottery!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

I'm really thinking about putting my fronts in the 75 and getting this guy into the 150gal.
The gears are grinding and I probobly will make some sort of move soon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice shape and color..


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

He looks good man!!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a cool oscar!

I've always liked them, and have had at least one, for like forever. Here's my little longfin I'm growing out. It's not as colorful as yours, but still cool.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice oscar Feefa and BF. Pretty decent deal you got.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> That's a cool oscar!
> 
> I've always liked them, and have had at least one, for like forever. Here's my little longfin I'm growing out. It's not as colorful as yours, but still cool.


He's a good looking little oscar and I'm sure his colors will come out more as he grows up.
I like the longfin Oscars when they're young but not so much when they get bigger because all the large ones I've seen always have choppy fins. You're a great fish keeper though and I'm sure yours will be a beauty.

Best of luck with him and thanks for the kind words.


----------

